# تحضير محلول مياة البطاريات



## الطحين (23 فبراير 2009)

ارجوا المساعدة :
كيف يتم تحضير مياة البطارية ؟:73:


----------



## شريف أبوعمر (23 فبراير 2009)

_السلام عليكم....... أخى الكريم_
_يارب يكون شرحى بسيط علشان يكون مفهوم_
_مـــــــــــــياه البطاريه تحضر عن طريق جهاز تقطير وفكرته تتلخص فى الآتى_
_يعتمد الجهاز على غلى الماء حتى التبخُر ويكون فى سطح مائل يتم تكثف البخار عليه_
_ويعود مياه مره أخُرىويخرج من مسار آخرإلى إناء أوعبوه تحفظ فيها الماء ومما لاشك فيه_
_أنها تكون خاليه من الأملاح حتى يخفف بها البطاريات_
_وفى النهايه لعلى أكون أفدك وشكراً لسعة صدرك_


----------



## ابو عمر الكرمي (23 فبراير 2009)

ارجو منك اخي شريف ان تشرح لنا بنوع من التفصيل وجزاك الله خير ...


----------



## وضاح حسن سبع العيش (24 فبراير 2009)

اعلمك شى هو حمض كبريتيك مركز مضاف له ماء بنسبه معينة علشان تعرف النسبة المضافة وزن لتر ماء بطاريه وحسب كم تضيف حمض مركز حتى تصل الى الوزن المطلوب بحجم لتر شغل مخك اوكى


----------



## شريف أبوعمر (24 فبراير 2009)

_الأخوه الكرام........_
_السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته_
_يضاف للبطاريات الحامضيه وليست الجافه شيئيان_
_1- ماء مقطر(خالى من الأملاح)_
_2-حمض الكبريتيك بتركيز 30% أوالشائع ماء حامض_


----------



## شريف أبوعمر (24 فبراير 2009)

وشكراً
على كرمك الزائد
أخى الكريم......... وضاح حسن


----------



## إبراهيم غانم (31 أكتوبر 2010)

تحياتي اولاً للسادة الزملاء الأفاضل الذين قاموا بالرد على المستفسر...​ 
و أود هنا أن أوضح أكثر....
الماء المستخدم يكون ماء مقطر و قد أفاد حضرتك في طريقة تحضيره بوضوح تام السيد المهندس شريف أبو عمر...​ 
أما بالنسبة للحمض فهو حمض الكبريتيك تركيز 30 % و جضرتك بيكون حمض تجاري و لازم تتأكد من نسبته حوالي من 96 إلى 97 %... و تحسب التركيزات و تخفف حتى تصل إلى تركيز حمض 30 %​ 
و نستخدم في ذلك معادلة المقص عشان تقدر تحدد ح تضيف كم كمية الماء مقطر إلى كم الحمض للحصول على حمض تركيز 30 % و بعد ذلك تقوم بعملية ترشيح للحمض المخفف و يعبأ و يكتب عليه البيانات بوضوح تام....
و أحب أقول لحضرتك إنك أثناء التحضير تحط كمية الماء الأول و بعدين تضيف الحمض ببطء شديد و ليس العكس.... (مهم جداً) للأمان أثناء التشغيل.....

هذا الحمض معروف تجارياً لدى بائعي مستلزمات و قطع غيار السيارات و مستخدميه من فنيين صيانة البطارايات (كهربائي السيارات) بأسم (حمض البطارية أو مية النار)...​ 
أما الماء المقطر فهو ماء خالي من الأملاح و دا يبقى بالتبخير و التكثيف (عملية تقطير يعني)
و يستخدم من آن لآخر في تزويد مية البطارية لأنه يحدث بخر لسائل البطارية أثنا التشغيل المتكرر و البخر بيكون للماء و بالتالي تزيد نسبة تركيز الحمض عن المعدل المطلوب داخل البطارية و قد يؤثر على تآكل الأقطاب و قد يذيب المملغم و من ثم يتم التخفيف بماء مقطر...​ 
أرجو أن يكون توضيحي فيه إفادة قدر الإمكان.....​


----------



## farouq dabag (31 أكتوبر 2010)

اخ العزيز شرح اساتذة مضبوط لاشك فيه ولكن اضيف ممكن اسخدام مكثاف لمعرفة التركيز وببساطة اكثر اخذ 1 كغم حامض مركز 98% واضفها الى 3 كغم ماء مقطر وشكرا


----------



## امواج الخليج (2 نوفمبر 2010)

_بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم _
_اخي وعزيزي نعم موفق وهذا الماء المقطر الصالح لاضافته مع مايسمي حمض الاسد او حامض الكبريتيك ويكون مركز وهو ماده خطره جدا ولها تاثير علي الانسان من حيث استنشاقه او ملامسته .._
_لكي مني اجمل تحيه واحترام علي هذا الشرح المبسط .._
_اخوكم _
_امواج الخليج _


----------



## م رشدي حموده (2 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكورين ع مجهودااااااتكم


----------



## عزو العز (20 يناير 2011)

السيد: إبراهيم غانم المحترم
طريقة قياس تركيز محلول حمض الكبريتيك بواسطة جهاز مقياس الكثافة ويكون ضمن مجال 1150-1200


----------



## مازن81 (10 فبراير 2012)

جزاكم الله خير جزاء


----------

